# scratches in my skim



## thebookofdrywall (Jan 30, 2013)

<P><P><IMG class=inlineimg border=0 alt=0 src="http://www.drywalltalk.com/images/smilies/furious.gif" smilieid="46">i am finishing national gyp board and using light blue to skim it seems like the drywall paper is falling apart and causing scratches in my skim coat&nbsp;never had this problem before &nbsp;and the really suck to sand out its taking twice as long&nbsp;kinda defeats the pourpose of a level 5 if you have to burr the paper up to get the scratch out is anyone else having this problem even with new mud right out the box is doing it. seems to me the switched the paper makeup on the board and it is junk you can take a sanding pole whith 150 grit and make two swipes and the paper rolls right of the board </P></P>


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

ya i have had this problem before. Try usg green piss thin and do coats. Put on then wipe off quickly. Also sanding your knives down with 220 may help.


----------



## Tucker (Feb 2, 2012)

You have scratches in your lvl 5?...did you sand first then lvl 5? If so the scratches are coming from yours dust, and gets worse if you use a low grit paper. I know it sounds crazy, but you are dragging bits of dust in your mud. My guess


----------



## thebookofdrywall (Jan 30, 2013)

i had the plant manager from national city mi and the national gyp rep out there today they say the paper should not come apart like that so easy it even comes apart in the field where there was no sanding done hopfully they fix the problem or we will have to go back to usg board never had problems with thier board


----------



## thebookofdrywall (Jan 30, 2013)

*usg green over light blue*



boco said:


> ya i have had this problem before. Try usg green piss thin and do coats. Put on then wipe off quickly. Also sanding your knives down with 220 may help.


you can not put harder mud over softer mud unless you sand eveything out for paint first. when you sand a harder skim that is over a lighter mud if you sand through the harder mud your ****ed its a touch up


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thebookofdrywall said:


> i had the plant manager from national city mi and the national gyp rep out there today they say the paper should not come apart like that so easy it even comes apart in the field where there was no sanding done hopfully they fix the problem or we will have to go back to usg board never had problems with thier board


 The board was wet.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

thebookofdrywall said:


> you can not put harder mud over softer mud unless you sand eveything out for paint first. when you sand a harder skim that is over a lighter mud if you sand through the harder mud your ****ed its a touch up


 Why sand the skim coat off the wall??:blink:


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

thebookofdrywall said:


> you can not put harder mud over softer mud unless you sand eveything out for paint first. when you sand a harder skim that is over a lighter mud if you sand through the harder mud your ****ed its a touch up


 You may need to work on your skim coat. Thin it down, wipe tight without leaving edges. The whole point is to leave the mud on the walls not sand it off. I have had the same problem with damp sheetrock. The paper just about balls off with your fingers. The fix is a double skim. Skip the heavy sanding sanding part


----------

